# Share your wedding pics here



## sambam

here are a few pics from my wedding in april :D
these are just from guests cameras ! .. not got my professional ones on the laptop yet !!

my car
DH & me
My Dad & me
My bridesmaids, flowergirl, me and my dad
My mum & Bailey !
 



Attached Files:







CNV00058.jpg
File size: 95.3 KB
Views: 30









100_2103.jpg
File size: 86.2 KB
Views: 121









00570024.jpg
File size: 97.7 KB
Views: 79









CNV00019.jpg
File size: 91.8 KB
Views: 198









100_2079.jpg
File size: 89.5 KB
Views: 60


----------



## lola84

Oooo wedding pictures! :thumbup:

Your dress is gorgeous!!! And are your bridesmaids carrying feathers? They look so nice!!! :D


----------



## sambam

its big black roses with ivory feathers and diamontees :D!
i asked for the feathers so that when pics were being taken the flowers would stand out from the dresses :D
xxx


----------



## Sovereign

sambam said:


> its big black roses with ivory feathers and diamontees :D!
> i asked for the feathers so that when pics were being taken the flowers would stand out from the dresses :D
> xxx

That is such a good idea cos i'm having feathers on my invites so would be good for my bridesmaids to have. Love it! x


----------



## Blah11

Omg your dress is gorgeous! I love the b&w theme too :D + Your mum is such a glam gran!


----------



## Linzi

your pics are gorgeous, I love your dress!!

my in my dress :) crying lol
https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs112.snc1/4825_195179325550_509865550_7281817_666347_n.jpg
Me, dh, my best friend and her fiance
https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs104.snc1/4585_102563031083_519911083_3076129_736069_n.jpg
me & seth
https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs084.snc1/4585_102483656083_519911083_3075971_6414307_n.jpg
too much pina colada!
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs016.snc1/4508_1144132718226_1074733046_655962_1894927_n.jpg
Me & my girls
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs028.snc1/4287_96517336276_672491276_2383631_4077019_n.jpg

sorry for the overload :cloud9:


----------



## Dizzy321

Ooo lovely pics girls! Love your hair Linzi x


----------



## aimee-lou

Oooh wedding pictures! 

12-04-2008
The best day of my life so far.....a few piccies of me and my wonderful husband!

Left to right - 

Hubby and I showing off our dance moves from our first dance (choreographed by our ballroom dancing tutors)

Hubby and his groomsmen, reservoir dogs style :coolio:

One of the 'covers' produced by our photographer - She was everso good and I love this one. 

Our cake....titled 'All you need is Love'. Hubby is a Beatles man and I love anything 60s so we thought this was just so very us! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







SN150619A.JPG
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 112









IMG_1309A.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 34









n552875594_2772850_4043.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 89









IMG_1323A.JPG
File size: 79.3 KB
Views: 95


----------



## lola84

aimee-lou your cake is cool!!! I love it!! :D


----------



## Linzi

love that cake its wicked! x


----------



## sambam

aww girls ur pics are stunning !! loving it :D:D keep em cumin :D

xxxx


----------



## butrfly

my favorite one :)

(have mercy on me. i was about 4 months pregnant and gaining and gaining weight. ;) )
 



Attached Files:







17.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 82


----------



## binxyboo

I love wedding pics.

arriving for the ceremony
https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj79/binxyboo/Wedding%20Day/whitakerwedding08_040-shopped.jpg

with my bridesmaid and pageboy (my godson)
https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj79/binxyboo/Wedding%20Day/whitakerwedding08_182-shopped.jpg

Hubby and me
https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj79/binxyboo/Wedding%20Day/2.jpg

In front of our car
https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj79/binxyboo/Wedding%20Day/whitakerwedding08_232-shopped.jpg

The pic we used on our thank you cards
https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj79/binxyboo/Wedding%20Day/whitakerwedding08_236cropped.jpg

more here if anyone wants a nosey.
https://s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj79/binxyboo/Wedding Day/


----------



## Sovereign

Your dress is lovely and the page boy is so cute!x


----------



## MrsVenn

Hubby and me:

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-283-1.jpg

Just the back of me:

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-291-1.jpg

One of my old housemates:

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/emmy.jpg

The cake my mum made - covered in 100 Swarovski crystals with handmade Swarovski initials on top - loved it!

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/P3150039.jpg

Best Man and Maid of Honour:

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/GandS3.jpg

I love this photo - my mum putting on my shoes like I was little again in the tip that was her kitchen (never cater for 16 people for breakfast on the morning :dohh:):

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/P3150003.jpg

The Gina's came off and the slippers went on:

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/feethurt.jpg

Garter, flabby leg and new fluffy slippers half way through:

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/garter.jpg

Bored yet? I could do this all day, these are the only photos I have of myself that I can actually look at :blush:

Any requests for things in particular? Shoes, hair, getting ready? :winkwink:


----------



## aimee-lou

lola84 said:


> aimee-lou your cake is cool!!! I love it!! :D

Thanks - it was from a cake shop in York. It was either this one or one in fresian cow pattern!! :thumbup:
https://imaginativeicing.co.uk/wedding_cakes/pictures/slide201.jpg


----------



## Linzi

Mrs Venn - gorge photos, I know what you mean tho, I hate photos of myself but just can't stop looking at my wedding ones I dont look like me! I had a photo taken with my dad before I left the house for the ceremony and I looked at it and was lol :| so I texted my best mate and I said "I dont want to sound big headed like but I look f***ing amazing" :rofl: x


----------



## sambam

butrfly - lovely doll :D such a natural picture !..
binxyboo !.. lovely photos too !... i see u went for the bouquet with feathers same as me :D!...
mrs venn... ur dress is lovely :D really good pics !! .. i loveee all this :D!!!! 
i wish i could go back to my wedding day and relive it again :D!!!
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Gorgeous pics girls :cloud9:


----------



## Kimboowee

aimee-lou said:


> lola84 said:
> 
> 
> aimee-lou your cake is cool!!! I love it!! :D
> 
> Thanks - it was from a cake shop in York. It was either this one or one in fresian cow pattern!! :thumbup:
> https://imaginativeicing.co.uk/wedding_cakes/pictures/slide201.jpgClick to expand...

Can I ask who you used? I can't find any decent cake makers here so having to go further afield!


----------



## dawny690

Here are some pics from our wedding last wednesday :happydance:

Me and Hubby Just after we signed the register :D
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DawnJohn.jpg

Left-right: Abbie, Harley, Me, Hubby, Amber and Dale
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DawnJohnAmberAbbieDaleHarley.jpg

Me and Hubby My favorite picture :cloud9:
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DawnJohnSmiles.jpg

Me and Hubby with our witnesses from left-right Steph, Me, Hubby and Ian
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DawnJohnStephIan.jpg

Me and Hubby just after we came out of registry office
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/5334_1148696091582_1652971046_39289.jpg

Just me
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/5334_1148697611620_1652971046_39290.jpg

My Flowers
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0011.jpg

Me and our friend Tracy after we had a few drinks :blush:
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0086.jpg

Just hubby (he had a few by this time)
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0047.jpg

Most of our guests at the regisrty office too many to name lol
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0022.jpg

Sorry for the overload of pictures xxxxx


----------



## muminlove

Oh lovely pics everyone!
I've been thinking about feathers in the bouquets as well, have found a few really gorgeous ones...


----------



## binxyboo

my bouquet was actually fake. I had foam roses, with feathers and diamantes. They are sitting in a vase in my lounge. Every time I see them, I smile :)
I wanted the feathers so that the ivory roses would stand out from my ivory dress.

Close up of my fake flowers
https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625541_5564.jpg
https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625540_5329.jpg
https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625542_5808.jpg


----------



## Kimboowee

Binxyboo there lovely, I never thought about fake flowers but they look so real!


----------



## aimee-lou

Kimboowee said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola84 said:
> 
> 
> aimee-lou your cake is cool!!! I love it!! :D
> 
> Thanks - it was from a cake shop in York. It was either this one or one in fresian cow pattern!! :thumbup:
> https://imaginativeicing.co.uk/wedding_cakes/pictures/slide201.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Can I ask who you used? I can't find any decent cake makers here so having to go further afield!Click to expand...

Imaginative icing in york....just google it and they should come up. They have some fab cakes!


----------



## sambam

thanks for all the pics.. im in my glory looking at them :D how great are weddings ?? :D
my flowergirls carried a mesh basket tied with ribbon with a rose inside ! .. £10 a pop:O !!.. bargain hunter lol
ps.. i just got a bfp last nite :D
xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Linzi said:


> Mrs Venn - gorge photos, I know what you mean tho, I hate photos of myself but just can't stop looking at my wedding ones I dont look like me! I had a photo taken with my dad before I left the house for the ceremony and I looked at it and was lol :| so I texted my best mate and I said "I dont want to sound big headed like but I look f***ing amazing" :rofl: x

:rofl: And why not, I bet you did :winkwink:

All I kept saying was "I look like a Disney princess" apparently :rofl: Yeah right but I was convinced on the champagne..


----------



## Kimboowee

sambam said:


> thanks for all the pics.. im in my glory looking at them :D how great are weddings ?? :D
> my flowergirls carried a mesh basket tied with ribbon with a rose inside ! .. £10 a pop:O !!.. bargain hunter lol
> ps.. i just got a bfp last nite :D
> xxx

Congrats hun! x


----------



## sarah1989

Here are some of ours. We have yet to get back the rest from our photographer but here is a preview :)

August 15th, 2009 - The Best Day of the beginning of our life!
 



Attached Files:







6288_238394325471_814800471_8265078_7491977_n.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 38









3835195605_9f3c6187bd.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 28









3835988082_33ccd1c85c.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 29









3859218192_97024ed793.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 15









3858431151_ce89c06b38.jpg
File size: 86.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dawny690

You look fabulous sarah hun xxxx


----------



## jackiea85

Here are some of mine :happydance:

https://i451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/jackiea85/n575381479_562598_3070.jpg My side of the family

https://i451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/jackiea85/n575381479_562599_3258.jpg My mum

https://i451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/jackiea85/n575381479_562600_3460-1.jpg With my hubby

https://i451.photobucket.com/albums/qq239/jackiea85/n575381479_562604_4957.jpg

xx


----------



## AnnaHughes

I LOVE looking at pples wedding photos!

a few of mine

my bridesmaids
https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/CopyofPicture188.jpg


DH before the ceremony with the man who married us and the steel band
https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture110.jpg

the moment the celebrant said "in the no problem island of Jamaica - i now pronounce you man and wife"
https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture243-1.jpg

happy bride and groom!
https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture266.jpg

When I thought no one was looking!!
https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture388.jpg

The best part, all our friends and family who joined us
https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture398.jpg


----------



## jackiea85

Anna your pics are gorgeous :) xx


----------



## AnnaHughes

jackiea85 said:


> Anna your pics are gorgeous :) xx

Thank you - I absolutely loved every minute of it! - We are all (well, most) going back for a 5 yr reunion cos we had such a laugh!


----------



## MrsVenn

Anna, those pics are great!! You look like you had a blast! And can I just say (I hope you don't mind!) I'm so jealous of your cleavage! It's fabulous!! :wink:


----------



## sambam

beautiful ladies :D:D:D
sarah - congrats doll :D well done... lovely stunning pics !... 
jakie - u look beautiful :D 
sarah - amazing ! where did u get married then ? looks fantastic :D:D

:D:D:D

xxxx


----------



## ellismum

Linzi said:


> your pics are gorgeous, I love your dress!!
> 
> my in my dress :) crying lol
> https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs112.snc1/4825_195179325550_509865550_7281817_666347_n.jpg

That is such a gorgeous dress!! Just like the one I tried on when I first got engaged 4 years ago.....love it!! All these pics are really lovely, wish OH would say "sod it, lets do it now"


----------



## princess_bump

wow! ladies what beautiful pictures :cloud9:


----------



## polo_princess

Great pictures ladies you all look lovely!!

Jackie OMG you look so different!!


----------



## Stephie 25

beautifil pics girls


----------



## AnnaHughes

MrsVenn said:


> Anna, those pics are great!! You look like you had a blast! And can I just say (I hope you don't mind!) I'm so jealous of your cleavage! It's fabulous!! :wink:

LOL - no, i don't mind! - They were the deciding factor in the style of dress that i needed though! - had to have a boned, corset dress to make sure they were held in place!:haha::haha:


----------



## MrsVenn

AnnaHughes said:


> MrsVenn said:
> 
> 
> Anna, those pics are great!! You look like you had a blast! And can I just say (I hope you don't mind!) I'm so jealous of your cleavage! It's fabulous!! :wink:
> 
> LOL - no, i don't mind! - They were the deciding factor in the style of dress that i needed though! - had to have a boned, corset dress to make sure they were held in place!:haha::haha:Click to expand...

I think you chose the right dress there :thumbup:

I had large chicken fillets to fill my shaped bodice :blush: :rofl: My loving mum said to me in the morning "why bother with a bra, it's not like you've got anything to hold in place" Cheers mum, what a way to start my wedding morning :dohh: She then proceeded to tell my photographer, her best friend and the neighbours about my choice of 'stuffing' ...


----------



## Nic1107

My grandfather walked me up the aisle
https://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/87/l_262d518267804de0afd0d4368e26914e.jpg

Saying our vows
https://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/78/l_2afec172e9b04501b78a14eaf4d47257.jpg

Bridesmaids and groomsmen
https://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/65/l_f001267223be4f9a8fc439c6e50b172b.jpg


----------



## sambam

lovey pics nic :D!
xxx


----------



## Nemo and bump

i love all your pics. i cant wait for my wedding now!


----------



## muminlove

Aww Nic they are gorgeous pics, you look so beautiful!


----------



## polo_princess

Great pics Nic!!

I cant wait for mine either now Nemo!!


----------



## Rach276

sambam said:


> here are a few pics from my wedding in april :D
> these are just from guests cameras ! .. not got my professional ones on the laptop yet !!
> 
> my car
> DH & me
> My Dad & me
> My bridesmaids, flowergirl, me and my dad
> My mum & Bailey !

I LOVE the bridesmaid dresses!! You looked stunning :)


----------



## Jessa

Everyone has such beautiful wedding pics. I LOVE looking at them! :)


----------



## Sooz

We got married on the 8th August in Surrey, UK. Here are a few of our professional pictures for you guys....love looking at everyone's photos. :D

All the pictures are here: https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=32061&id=1432575835&l=d9a1942b1a and it's a public album. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







entic_008.jpg
File size: 69.2 KB
Views: 21









entic_041.jpg
File size: 87.5 KB
Views: 10









entic_107a.jpg
File size: 95.2 KB
Views: 53









entic_122.jpg
File size: 100 KB
Views: 50


----------



## dawny690

Sooz said:


> We got married on the 8th August in Surrey, UK. Here are a few of our professional pictures for you guys....love looking at everyone's photos. :D
> 
> All the pictures are here: https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=32061&id=1432575835&l=d9a1942b1a and it's a public album. :happydance:

Your dress is gorgeous you look stunning xx


----------



## sambam

Sooz your dress is FABBBB :O i love it !... its so different and beautiful.. its really suits u :O:D.. i wouldn't have the confidence to wear it myself but u look great xx


----------



## Sooz

Aww thank you ladies, I absolutely adored my dress and it really set the scene for the entire wedding even down to the place-settings! I always wanted a black and white dress and it was love at first sight, it never really occured to me to be self-conscious in it but I loved the look on my guests faces when the doors opened and I started down the aisle. :D


----------



## MrsBop

They're huge lol I'll resize them!!


----------



## jem_5500

i love the wedding pics!!!!


----------



## polo_princess

more more more .. i love looking at wedding piccies!!


----------



## Hobnob

Can I share a few pics from our December 07 wedding ?
 



Attached Files:







flowers.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 12









how to look good naked pose.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 18









us outside.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 27









back of dress.jpg
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 40









front of hotel.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Hobnob

And a few more as I could only add 5 to the last post!
 



Attached Files:







us kissing.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 15









cake.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 18









cake 2.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hobnob said:


> And a few more as I could only add 5 to the last post!

Beautiful pictures!! Your cake is fantastic!!! :cloud9:

xXx


----------



## mernie

Love your dress sooz!


----------



## Bunny FooFoo

Here are 'a few' from our december '07 wedding :)


https://images.dtanabe.multiply.com/image/5/photos/82/500x500/53/the-gaze.jpg?et=jg6X%2BdQhDqY2Zzc1QU4IMw&nmid=71883250

https://images.dtanabe.multiply.com/image/2/photos/158/500x500/4/06-07.jpg?et=ctieBPmPD1EQrpwLzkGwkw&nmid=120082218

https://images.dtanabe.multiply.com/image/2/photos/158/500x500/6/10-11.jpg?et=2hFWEgkkHPWFhHl9CPg4xw&nmid=120082218

https://images.dtanabe.multiply.com/image/6/photos/82/500x500/43/rings-03.jpg?et=JD2s6VNvl4wXV33xdhW1cQ&nmid=71883250

https://images.dtanabe.multiply.com/image/2/photos/158/500x500/13/24-25.jpg?et=n%2BMuVA%2CHsDyi%2C5ipnD050g&nmid=120082218

https://images.dtanabe.multiply.com/image/2/photos/158/500x500/21/40.jpg?et=Szki0FDv6bOjs4PZuV%2Bonw&nmid=120082218


----------



## dawny690

Gorgeous pics bunny foofoo x


----------



## Bunny FooFoo

Thanks dawny690!


----------



## jackiea85

polo_princess said:


> Great pictures ladies you all look lovely!!
> 
> Jackie OMG you look so different!!

I've gained soo much weight since then :( xx


----------



## jackiea85

Sooz I love your dress, it's so different! xx


----------



## kate.m.

Heres mine! Cant believe its been a year already!
 



Attached Files:







wedding 1.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 71









wedding 2.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 58









wedding 3.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 39









wedding 4.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 47


----------



## polo_princess

More lovely pics ladies, you all look fabulous!!


----------



## Sovereign

Lovely pics girls! x


----------



## Mummy~L

Great pics everyone xx


----------



## MrsP

Our Wedding Day 5th October 2007
 



Attached Files:







DSC_7258.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 29









DSC_7361.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 41









DSC_7416.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 30









DSC_7167.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 26









DSC_7278%20bw.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PixieKitty

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs256.snc1/10334_288525030312_809620312_8654275_8003922_n.jpg

Just the one for now til we get the professional ones back, only got married on Friday! x


----------



## muminlove

Kate.M I love your dress it's absolutely gorgeous, and suits you perfectly!


----------



## kate.m.

muminlove said:


> Kate.M I love your dress it's absolutely gorgeous, and suits you perfectly!

Thanks- it was from ebay!!! lol!! (I do like a good bargain!) :haha:


----------



## muminlove

kate.m. said:


> muminlove said:
> 
> 
> Kate.M I love your dress it's absolutely gorgeous, and suits you perfectly!
> 
> Thanks- it was from ebay!!! lol!! (I do like a good bargain!) :haha:Click to expand...

Ooh! Did you try it on before you bought it somehow? Looks the perfect fit?!
Or did you get it altered?


----------



## bigbloomerz

Our wedding in November 2008 x
 



Attached Files:







050edge.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 43









Amy.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 34


----------



## kate.m.

muminlove said:


> kate.m. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muminlove said:
> 
> 
> Kate.M I love your dress it's absolutely gorgeous, and suits you perfectly!
> 
> Thanks- it was from ebay!!! lol!! (I do like a good bargain!) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! Did you try it on before you bought it somehow? Looks the perfect fit?!
> Or did you get it altered?Click to expand...

I gave them my measurements by email, and it was made to measure, but i must have measured myself slightly wrong because it did need a little bit of altering! Still, the grand total was..... £80!!!!


----------



## muminlove

Oh my goodness that's got to be the best wedding dress bargain I've ever heard of! And most certainly doesn't look it either:thumbup:


----------



## dawny690

I love ebay my dress was off ebay cost me £60 including the postage :D xxxx


----------



## kate.m.

dawny690 said:


> I love ebay my dress was off ebay cost me £60 including the postage :D xxxx

Ebay: fantastic! Can't beat it can you?! :happydance:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Yep mine was also from ebay! :) xx


----------



## Heidi

lovely wedding photos girls, i cant wait for mine :)


----------



## kate.m.

bigbloomerz said:


> Yep mine was also from ebay! :) xx

I love the green in ur dress, it make it just that bit different!


----------



## aries5486

First ones hubby!! https://file044b.bebo.com/1/large/2008/08/05/10/19592882a8543200642l.jpg

me sitting on our car
https://file044b.bebo.com/4/large/2008/08/05/10/19592882a8543277836l.jpg

Signing Reg
https://file044b.bebo.com/1/large/2008/08/05/10/19592882a8543201315l.jpg

Love this piccie!
https://file051b.bebo.com/11/large/2009/09/23/12/19592882a11631415542l.jpg

in our car!
https://file044b.bebo.com/4/large/2008/08/05/10/19592882a8543277878l.jpg

Grounds at the hotel
https://file044b.bebo.com/4/large/2008/08/05/10/19592882a8543278753l.jpg

3 bridemaides, me and hubby, bestman, father in law and usher. 2 page boys @front!!
https://file044b.bebo.com/4/large/2008/08/05/10/19592882a8543278467l.jpg

I could go on allllll day but ill stop now lol!!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

All your pics are gorgeous!! here are a few of mine in July
 



Attached Files:







wedding45.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 17









mwed11.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 15









mwed18.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 11









mwed20.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 11









wedding49.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PnutProtector

i just love the tartans. I wish my OH would wear his in our wedding, but he refuses.


----------



## kate.m.

mummysuzie22 said:


> All your pics are gorgeous!! here are a few of mine in July

I love the blue theme! Very nice!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you ladies..my fav colour  xx


----------



## princess_bump

even more beautiful ladies and dresses :cloud9:


----------



## mrscupcake

Love the pics xx


----------



## lottie_2007

binxyboo said:


> my bouquet was actually fake. I had foam roses, with feathers and diamantes. They are sitting in a vase in my lounge. Every time I see them, I smile :)
> I wanted the feathers so that the ivory roses would stand out from my ivory dress.
> 
> Close up of my fake flowers
> https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625541_5564.jpg
> https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625540_5329.jpg
> https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625542_5808.jpg


Oooh i had these for my bridesmaids but with ivory flowers! I had real white roses with green feathers! :happydance:
I'll post pics in a min x


----------



## lottie_2007

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz220/lottie_2007/4702_1067206152811_1005770650_30227.jpg

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz220/lottie_2007/n801970314_5881316_96421.jpg

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz220/lottie_2007/n801970314_5929466_24561.jpg

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz220/lottie_2007/jowedding-1.jpg

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz220/lottie_2007/untitled.jpg

https://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz220/lottie_2007/jo2-1.jpg

Our wedding, December 2008, the last pic is my evening dress i changed in to so i could dance! x


----------



## bubbles

Lovely pics every one. Will have to get some on the computer


----------



## Manda

Here of some pictures of our wedding on the 6th June 2009.
 



Attached Files:







5656_1219479244261_1147294055_674471_4009063_n.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 11









img035.jpg
File size: 60 KB
Views: 8









img043.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 9









10633_1251026552924_1147294055_781358_1722316_s.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 152









img055.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jem

My wedding day on 7th August 2004 

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/Jem80/CNV00080.jpg

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/Jem80/CNV000372.jpg

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/Jem80/CNV000252-1.jpg

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/Jem80/CNV000852.jpg

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll1/Jem80/CNV000362.jpg

Can't believe how different we both look now lol! Oh and was 15 weeks pregnant with Faith at the time! x


----------



## sarah1989

As promised in a previous post, I would include more photos once we got them back!!! Our wedding was August 15th, 2009 :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Sarah & Alex 003.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 0









Sarah & Alex 087.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8









Sarah & Alex 095.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5









Sarah & Alex 149.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 6









Sarah & Alex 153.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarah1989

My Last Post I Promise!! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







42.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3









51.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 4









53.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1









68.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommyZara

hi I everyone...nice pics.. would like to share mine too...hope everyone enjoy pics of malay's wedding (",)

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll299/mrs_shazwani/S6300947.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll299/mrs_shazwani/DSC_3205.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll299/mrs_shazwani/1_525634363l.jpg

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll299/mrs_shazwani/1_565436334l.jpg


----------



## Helabela

we got married on 2nd May 2009, seems like just yesterday, what a wonderful sunny day it was. Heres some pics :)

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/73.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/4173_173545040243_593350243_6858558.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/4173_173545125243_593350243_6858572.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/529049063_Yvrab-M.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/529183439_bP2Fs-M.jpg

mini us on the cake!
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/529595399_d4YCd-M.jpg

we had some of this going on round the back

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/3177_170255425253_509500253_6840069.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/3177_170255405253_509500253_6840065.jpg
even hubby had a go!


----------



## Helabela

mommyZara said:


> hi I everyone...nice pics.. would like to share mine too...hope everyone enjoy pics of malay's wedding (",)
> 
> https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll299/mrs_shazwani/S6300947.jpg
> 
> https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll299/mrs_shazwani/DSC_3205.jpg
> 
> https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll299/mrs_shazwani/1_525634363l.jpg
> 
> https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll299/mrs_shazwani/1_565436334l.jpg

wow, stunning. lovely colours :)


----------



## Helabela

AnnaHughes said:


> I LOVE looking at pples wedding photos!
> 
> a few of mine
> 
> my bridesmaids
> https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/CopyofPicture188.jpg
> 
> 
> DH before the ceremony with the man who married us and the steel band
> https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture110.jpg
> 
> the moment the celebrant said "in the no problem island of Jamaica - i now pronounce you man and wife"
> https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture243-1.jpg
> 
> happy bride and groom!
> https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture266.jpg
> 
> When I thought no one was looking!!
> https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture388.jpg
> 
> The best part, all our friends and family who joined us
> https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture398.jpg


wow! That just looks so dreamy! Getting married on the beach, just wonderful :D


----------



## tootsy1987

wow stunning photos ladies xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

AnnaHughes said:


> I LOVE looking at pples wedding photos!
> 
> a few of mine
> 
> my bridesmaids
> https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/CopyofPicture188.jpg
> 
> 
> DH before the ceremony with the man who married us and the steel band
> https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture110.jpg
> 
> the moment the celebrant said "in the no problem island of Jamaica - i now pronounce you man and wife"
> https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture243-1.jpg
> 
> happy bride and groom!
> https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture266.jpg
> 
> When I thought no one was looking!!
> https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture388.jpg
> 
> The best part, all our friends and family who joined us
> https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd202/AnnaReeves_2007/Picture398.jpg

My friend just had her wedding in Greece last month and she had EXACTLY the same wedding dress as you but her ribbon around the middle was just ivory!

Is it a MS? xx


----------



## AnnaHughes

Helabela said:


> wow! That just looks so dreamy! Getting married on the beach, just wonderful :D

It was so good, really enjoyed it, and it took all the hassle away, leaving us just to enjoy our day!


----------



## AnnaHughes

caitlinsmummy said:


> [My friend just had her wedding in Greece last month and she had EXACTLY the same wedding dress as you but her ribbon around the middle was just ivory!
> 
> Is it a MS? xx

Yep - Maggie Sottero, I LOVED my dress! - but by the time i had worn it to our party back home, it was ruined, my boobs were too heavy for the boned corset!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## pinkmummy

My friend has a hole in the bottom of hers now! :shock: She has worn it twice though. Once for the wedding in Greece then on Saturday at the Evening do xx


----------



## AnnaHughes

caitlinsmummy said:


> My friend has a hole in the bottom of hers now! :shock: She has worn it twice though. Once for the wedding in Greece then on Saturday at the Evening do xx

Another good side to getting married, you get to wear your dress twice!


----------



## mommyZara

Helabela said:


> mommyZara said:
> 
> 
> hi I everyone...nice pics.. would like to share mine too...hope everyone enjoy pics of malay's wedding (",)
> 
> wow, stunning. lovely colours :)Click to expand...


thanks helabela...at Malaysia, we prefer white colour only during at da 'mosque'

for the reception, normally bride n bridgroom can choose any color that they want....

as both of us love purple, so we choose the color for our wedding themes:flower:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Helabela said:


> we got married on 2nd May 2009, seems like just yesterday, what a wonderful sunny day it was. Heres some pics :)
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/73.jpg
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/4173_173545040243_593350243_6858558.jpg
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/4173_173545125243_593350243_6858572.jpg
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/529049063_Yvrab-M.jpg
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/529183439_bP2Fs-M.jpg
> 
> mini us on the cake!
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/529595399_d4YCd-M.jpg
> 
> we had some of this going on round the back
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/3177_170255425253_509500253_6840069.jpg
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/3177_170255405253_509500253_6840065.jpg
> even hubby had a go!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your dress!! xx


----------



## Helabela

bigbloomerz said:


> Helabela said:
> 
> 
> we got married on 2nd May 2009, seems like just yesterday, what a wonderful sunny day it was. Heres some pics :)
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/73.jpg
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/4173_173545040243_593350243_6858558.jpg
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/4173_173545125243_593350243_6858572.jpg
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/529049063_Yvrab-M.jpg
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/529183439_bP2Fs-M.jpg
> 
> mini us on the cake!
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/529595399_d4YCd-M.jpg
> 
> we had some of this going on round the back
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/3177_170255425253_509500253_6840069.jpg
> 
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/3177_170255405253_509500253_6840065.jpg
> even hubby had a go!
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE your dress!! xxClick to expand...

thanks :flower:


----------



## MoonMuffin

We got married october 19th '08. It was only a month after giving birth to my DD so I felt too fat for a "real" wedding dress, but I love the dress I got anyways. We got married at my parent's house, they have an open layout with tons of huge windows, and it was fall so all the trees outside were beautiful :D

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/n811950257_4910963_8642.jpg

My dad walking me down the stairs/"else"
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/n811950257_4910969_308.jpg

Our family friend that has known DH and I since birth married us, so it was very special and everything was personal
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/n811950257_4910973_1452.jpg

DH and I with our DD and parents, the candles were for the parents to share their hopes for us and to honor family members that had passed
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/n811950257_4910983_4477.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/n811950257_4910992_7302.jpg

Our cake, made by DH and I :D
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/n811950257_4910997_8926.jpg


----------



## mernie

love that cake moonmuffin! ya'll did a great job!


----------



## Tezzy

thought id share a few of mine :cloud9:

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/IMG_3705.jpg
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/MGD_2520retb.jpg
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/MGD_2427.jpg
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/MGD_2524art.jpg
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/MGD_2533art.jpg
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/wedding.jpg


----------



## Helabela

MoonMuffin said:


> We got married october 19th '08. It was only a month after giving birth to my DD so I felt too fat for a "real" wedding dress, but I love the dress I got anyways. We got married at my parent's house, they have an open layout with tons of huge windows, and it was fall so all the trees outside were beautiful :D
> 
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/n811950257_4910963_8642.jpg
> 
> My dad walking me down the stairs/"else"
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/n811950257_4910969_308.jpg
> 
> Our family friend that has known DH and I since birth married us, so it was very special and everything was personal
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/n811950257_4910973_1452.jpg
> 
> DH and I with our DD and parents, the candles were for the parents to share their hopes for us and to honor family members that had passed
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/n811950257_4910983_4477.jpg
> 
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/n811950257_4910992_7302.jpg
> 
> Our cake, made by DH and I :D
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/n811950257_4910997_8926.jpg

thant looks like a lovely day you had there, very special :flower:


----------



## princess_bump

aww i love looking at these :cloud9: all so beautiful!

moonmuffin - wow!! what a special, wonderful day :cloud9:

tezzy, i'm sure i've said it before, but what a beautiful place :cloud9:


----------



## pinkmummy

Lovely pics everyone. I so can't wait for mine!! :D 

Tezzy you look gorgeous hun! :) :hugs: xx


----------



## PnutProtector

i am so ready for my wedding... 6months and 2 days to go!!


----------

